# fatty tumor



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Kooper, has had one for a few years now, on upper hip, it was checked out by vet last year, she aspirated it,said it might get larger after doing that,and it has,he will soon be 12 years old, plan on taking him for his senior check up soon, but is this normal,to have it growing larger?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

3 of my 4 goldens had fatty tumors. MacGyver and Mikey had them around the chest area, I had them removed when they were small lumps and it was the end of the problem. My understanding is that they can grow though. Is it a typical lipoma that is right under the skin that you can move around. I guess if it doesn't bother him and it's been there and the vet doesn't feel it's an issue you can leave it. Harley had a small lipoma on his abdomen that was not removed and never grew. But he also had an infiltrative lipoma on his front limb that was removed three times because it was a problem and was growing, never malignant but just very invasive.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max had one go from the size of a walnut to a lemon in about 6 months. It was removed, and tested, and was fine. The vet said he's seen some get really huge, and wouldn't have removed Max's but it was in a spot that would have impacted him walking after a while.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

3 of our 5 Goldens have had these and the decision was to not remove them as they were in areas that were not troublesome. One DID have one that got bigger (over a long period of time.) It eventually opened up so that required removal which was a fairly easy procedure.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The vet said it would grow,once aspirated, and it really has, very fleshy, if that is even a word, I will take him in soon, you just worry about them as they grow older, from my past babies ,I know things can happen very quickly.


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

Lila had one on her throat neck area that went from a couple of centimeters to tennis ball size in about 10 hours, I took her to the emergency vet, it came came back as infected. She has it lanced and is home on antibiotics, pain meds and an E collar. She seems in good spirits I feel bad seeing her trying to negotiate with the E collar, but its necessary so she doesn't scratch the area of surgery. She is 9 1/2 otherwise healthy. I was going to post some pictures.


----------

